# which arrows for 50# longbow



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

Alright, I have a black swan bow coming in the mail. it is 47# at 27", so about 51# at 28.25" (my draw length)

What size of arrow can I expect to shoot well out of this bow. Would I be better with a full length 500 spine arrow or a full length 400 spine arrow. As many of you know, the black swan bows are pretty fast (210fps with a 495 grain arrow at 30")

Just wondering which arrow you would suggest. I intend on using a 100 grain tip, but would be willing to use up to a 155 grains up on the business end of the arrow


----------



## huntersteve (Feb 28, 2005)

I....for the most part shoot wood(cedar) most all the time....but I've been experimenting with carbon some lately...I fletched up a few Carbon Express arrows that I had and shot them out of a 55# R/D longbow I built and they flew great...the arrows were the Terminator 45/60's....I used 125 and 145 grain field points....I just like the weight,feel and appearance of the wood arrows...it's more traditional to me....Steve


----------



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks steve for your input :teeth: Anyone else know much about carbons? I am thinking a .500 spine would probably be better for me than a .400 spine


----------



## stiknstring (Aug 27, 2008)

I shoot 500 out of my longbow. I havent tuned them yet but my buddies shoot sweet out of it with 175 grains up front.


----------



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

stiknstring said:


> I shoot 500 out of my longbow. I havent tuned them yet but my buddies shoot sweet out of it with 175 grains up front.


what is your buddies bow weight and draw length (approx), if he has 175 grains up front that is comforting knowing that i won't be too weak if i were to put a 125 grain up front on my own arrows


----------



## stiknstring (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry I should have been more specific...mine is 47 at 28" and his is 49 at 28"....VERY VERY tuneable for your set up in my opinion.


----------



## Bonefish (Jan 6, 2005)

The bow I shoot 98% of the time is my 47 pound Tomahawk longbow and after mush time trying different arrows I have found that the Goldtip 3555 with 125 grain tip or broadhead works best for me.


----------



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks everyone, think i will try some .500 spine arrows out, now just a matter if i want to go with something fancy like the wood looking ones or just plain carbon


----------



## stiknstring (Aug 27, 2008)

I am using the ICS Bowhunters from 3 Rivers and am very satisfied with the results so far.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

I am using Beman ICS Hunter 500 (.500) with good results on 50# @ 28". Arrows are cut 28", and I'm pulling ~45# on my draw. I was using 125g up front, but after bare-shaft tuning, I found the arrow showed too stiff. When I exchanged with 145g up front, what was a good shooting arrow became much better.

Before I had spent the time learning basics and practicing such basics, I had no way to judge what was my error and what was arrow error. After several months of shooting, I am just now becoming comfortable tuning my arrows.


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

I can recommend Gold Tip 3555 for your setup. My bow is [email protected], my draw is a touch over 28. The Pro Hunters are great shafts, so are the XT. You will not notice the difference in straightness between the shafts mentioned above, until you pay for them.  I get a dozen Pro Hunters for 70 bucks fletched, from my local shop, so with that good price, thats what I get. If you would like to try wood, 50-55 spine for your Swan will work.


----------



## Foreverlabs (Sep 27, 2008)

*Arrow Selection*

Don't know if you've considered aluminum, but I have had very good success with 28 1/2" 2016's (.500 spine) with either 175 or 200 grain points. I shoot a Toelke Whip which is 50# @27". Also, I have used wooden (POC) arrows spined at 55-60 with 125 grain points but prefer the heavier 2016's.
Just an opinion, but I think a 400 spine maybe too stiff for your bow.


----------



## Greg Krause (Feb 22, 2006)

I have a 49# shrew that loves Beeman MFX 500's cut to 29" with 125 grain out front. Total weight 435grains and it loves the 400's cut to 29" with a 100grain brass insert and 145grain heads. total weight 555grains


----------

